# 50 G.I. question



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

I have a question why in the heck do you need a 50 G.I. I mean if I shoot somebody hope it never happens but if I shoot somebody with a 45. A.C.P. & they get back up I'm not going to shoot them in the head. if that don't stop em I not going to grab a 50 G.I. I'm going to get my 12 gauge shotgun. not only that but if we ever go to war with another counrty & if the enemy lands on our soil finding 50 G.I. ammo will be like trying to find a neddle in a hay sack because there not going to make 50 G.I. ammo they are going to make the common handgun calibers like 9mm luger 40 S&W 45 A.C.P. & common rifle calibers like 223 / 5.56 Nato 308 / 7.62x51 Nato 30.06 Sringfield & 30 30 Winchester because them are the most common. they will take care of the Military first Law enforcement secound civillians last so if it ever happens & if that the only gun you have in a handgun good luck finding ammo when you run out besause your going to need it


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

The extremely large calibers are mainly for hunting and giggle factor.I think it is like buying an impractical hot sports car.They do have legitimate uses in hunting large game like grizzly and cape buffalo.Many lives have been saved with these type weapons.If you live in a wilderness area that has dangerous game it is just common sense.My favorite one is a 45-70 revolver.Huge proven round with tremendous power.They do have a legitimate niche.

BFR 45-70 by Magnum Research - YouTube


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

For my needs, .50 GI is a novelty round. Kind of cool, don't really *need* it though. I will admit that it looks like fun.
One of the attractive things is that you can convert your existing Glock or 1911 to it without a lot of drama. Once upon a time my LGS carried the ammo, though I couldn't say these days. One of the employees had one on a 1911. It does make that whole "because they don't make a .46" joke kind of moot. 
Since it's a rare beast, if you were to want one, you better be a reloader or wealthy if you want to shoot it often. Even then, .50 cal stuff can get pricey.


----------

